# How to Play Half-Life 1 on Android with DosBox Turbo & the HP TouchPad



## RolandDeschain79 (Feb 1, 2012)

Half Life 1 can now be fully played on Android with the use of the DosBox Turbo App. Here you will learn how to run the game and watch some in-depth, low fps gameplay(1-5FPS) with my HP TouchPad. To see the step by step creation guide head over to the LSGameChannel and Learn how to make this fun PC game an Android port. Big thank you to the LSGameChannel for making the video guide.






LSGameChannle Video "How to run Half-Life on Android (DosBox Turbo)"
[media]http://youtu.be/1ie5s34eVmA

DosBox Turbo By:Fishstix
https://play.google....ix.dosbox&hl=en

Half-Life for Android, Rolands version 3.0 Download:
http://www.mediafire...61gs8g8brmow8k3


----------



## RolandDeschain79 (Feb 1, 2012)

I've updated this Dosdox Turbo Mod to run on my Note 2






Half Life 1 can now be fully played on Android with the use of the DosBox Turbo App. Here you will learn how to run the game and watch some in-depth, low fps gameplay(1-10) with my Galaxy Note 2. To see the step by step creation guide head over to the LSGameChannel and Learn how to make this fun PC game an Android port. Big thank you to the LSGameChannel for making the video guide.

LSGameChannle Video "How to run Half-Life on Android (DosBox Turbo)"

DosBox Turbo By:Fishstix
https://play.google....ix.dosbox&hl=en

Rolands Half-Life for Android + Sound Download:
http://www75.zippysh...10519/file.html

Recommended System Requirements:
CPU Quad-Core 1.6+ or Dual-core 1.5+GHz, equivalent or better.
GPU Adreno 220, Nvidia Tegra2/3, equivalent or better.
1GB, 512. My Config asks for a min or 256MB & shouldn't be run on a device with less than this.
8GB disk space

1)Install DosBox Turbo. Go into Config/DosBoxSettings/ and make sure Manual mode is selected. You will need to restart the app for it to take effect.
2)Download and extrat the Half Life for Android folder.
3)Copy and paste the two files (HL.img & dosbox.conf) into the internal memory or sdcard on your device.
4)Start DosBox Turbo and enjoy Half Life.

Notes:
-You can enable GPU Rendering by go to settings/Screen and Rotation Settings/GPU Rendering(Check)
-You can improve the scale quality by going to settings/Screen and Rotation wettings/Scale Quality/HQ Scale(Slower)
-Galaxy Notes users may want to disable "Power Saving" mode to improve performance.

How to run Fallout 1 & 2 on Android with Sound, Patches & Mods Video:

How to run Fallout 1 & 2 on Android with Sound, Patches & Mods Video+Guide Thread @ RootzWiki:

CPU Master (free) Overclocking App:
https://play.google....asterFree&hl=en


----------

